# Grobble vs Murphy & David



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Corned beef

One is suppose to be more natural, the other more processed 

Anyone know?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Corned beef
> 
> One is suppose to be more natural, the other more processed
> 
> Anyone know?


??????

Never heard of either to my knowledge.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought the Grobble and it’s delicious. Based on only few reviews. I ate way too much and may buy another. My choices were point cut or flat. Butcher said flat cut was leaner.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I bought the Grobble and it’s delicious. Based on only few reviews.


I couldn't tell you what brand we last bought, it's been years. Probably Swift Premium.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

These were all the store had. 

Maybe my imagination since i only cook it once a year but the packet of seasoning appeared a lot smaller. I didn’t have time to look it up and make some of my own. Looks like mustard seeds. The corned beef was good but potatoes and cabbage lacked flavor.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

The point normally has more fat and is juicier when cooked. 
The leaner flat can dry out when cooking for a long time.


----------

